# Chicken Dynasty part 2



## Righteousrich (Feb 18, 2013)

After getting 60 chicks from Murray and selling them off, except for four Americana that we kept for ourselves, we had our first natural chick hatched today. Five more eggs to go!
Wyondotte is our broody surrogate Mom, eggs are from Lovey a mixed breed that lays a olive egg, Roo is Americana. First chick looking like an Americana!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Congrats on the babies.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

well done, congratulations.


----------

